# Finding vets



## Searchforsites (Mar 3, 2013)

Updated an existing feature on searchforsites that pet owners may find useful.
Each site page has an option to show "Other useful sites close by" and this includes Doctors, Dentists & Vets.
This will show any of the above within 10km of the site and clicking on the marker on the map will show any details available from Google. This includes contact info, opening times (plus if they are open at the time you clicked the marker) and any reviews and ratings available from Google.

A video can be seen here of it in action New features


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

When is S for S App. arriving, Android please :grin2:


tony


----------



## Searchforsites (Mar 3, 2013)

GEMMY said:


> When is S for S App. arriving, Android please :grin2:
> 
> tony


I am working on it, but it will take time (and maybe some cash  ) but whilst there is the ability to download the data and use offline with maps.me, its not my highest priority.


----------

